# Urgent Help Please on Eos Utility for canon



## yoldashh (May 10, 2013)

Dear All,
Many thanks for taking your time reading this topic.
I have a canon 6d +Canon eos 600d +canon eos 600d .
normally eos utility only support one camer for me to be able to shoot remotely.
if there was a way i connect all my 3 canon cameras to remote shooting in one laptop ,it will save me alot of time and improve the quality of my work .
Can you please help me with this problem,as i have seen a camera man managing 3 cameras with his laptop ,all cameras were connected to his laptop with 3 usb wires.
can you please suggest me the cheapest software or cheapest way to do that.
Many thanks


----------



## yoldashh (May 14, 2013)

yoldashh said:


> Dear All,
> Many thanks for taking your time reading this topic.
> I have a canon 6d +Canon eos 600d +canon eos 600d .
> normally eos utility only support one camer for me to be able to shoot remotely.
> ...


 any one please ?thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 14, 2013)

Take a look at Breeze DSLR Remote Pro Multi Camera. There is a 15 Day free trial that controls up to 4 cameras. The cost of a licensed version is $129/camera controlled.

http://breezesys.com/MultiCamera/index.htm


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2013)

Just wondering.... I have never tried this on a windows box....

Could you set up three virtual machines on the laptop and have each control a single camera?


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 15, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Just wondering.... I have never tried this on a windows box....
> 
> Could you set up three virtual machines on the laptop and have each control a single camera?



In theory, should be possible, yes. You'll run into Windows licensing limits, and you'll have to use USB pass-through to individual VM's so that only that VM will have access to that USB port.


----------

